# Contacto De Alarma Y Disparo



## TSUIMA

Hola otra vez,
Tengo una pequeña duda que quisiera que me ayuden a aclarar:
.........un relé Buchholz con dos contactos *(alarma y disparo)*........
My duda es:  este "disparo" puede traducirse como SHOT? o acaso hay un término mas de acuerdo con el contexto?
Gracias


----------



## MOLIETS

Espera mejor a alguien cuya lengua materna sea el inglés, pero yo diría que es trigger.


----------



## Peter P

Correcto como lo dice MOLIETS; trigger.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## TSUIMA

ThankU guys,
No sé...  no podría ese "disparo" traducirse como discharge? o algo por el estilo, porque trigger realmente es el *dispositivo *para efectuar el "disparo".  Gracias por la idea.

Saludos


----------



## psicutrinius

En este contexto, "disparo" se traduce como "trip":


_*Definition*_ 

to activate an electrical circuit-protection system,or action thus triggered,for example overvoltage trip 
Reference Jane's Aerospace Dict.,B.Gunston,U.K.,1986 (1) 
TERM _*to trip*_ 
Reference Jane's Aerospace Dict.,B.Gunston,U.K.,1986 
Note {DOM} electricity (2) 
TERM to open 
Reference Jane's Aerospace Dict.,B.Gunston,U.K.,1986 
Note {DOM} circuit breaker;electricity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(1) 

TERM conectar 
Reference Aérospatiale, Diccionario. aeroespacial, Paris, 1984; José Velasco, Madrid, 1991 
Note {DOM} electricidad (2) 
TERM activar 
Reference Aérospatiale, Diccionario. aeroespacial, Paris, 1984; José Velasco, Madrid, 1991 
Note {DOM} electricidad (3) 
TERM _*disparar *_
Reference Aérospatiale, Diccionario. aeroespacial, Paris, 1984; José Velasco, Madrid, 1991 
Note {DOM} electricidad (4) 
TERM _*abrir*_ 
Reference José Velasco, Madrid, 1991 
Note {DOM} disyuntor; electricidad

(FUENTE: EURODICAUTOM)


----------



## abeltio

psicutrinius said:


> En este contexto, "disparo" se traduce como "trip"  claaaaaaroooo!!!:
> 
> 
> _*Definition*_
> 
> to activate an electrical circuit-protection system,or action thus triggered,for example overvoltage trip
> Reference Jane's Aerospace Dict.,B.Gunston,U.K.,1986 (1)
> TERM _*to trip*_
> Reference Jane's Aerospace Dict.,B.Gunston,U.K.,1986
> Note {DOM} electricity (2)
> TERM to open
> Reference Jane's Aerospace Dict.,B.Gunston,U.K.,1986
> Note {DOM} circuit breaker;electricity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1)
> 
> TERM conectar
> Reference Aérospatiale, Diccionario. aeroespacial, Paris, 1984; José Velasco, Madrid, 1991
> Note {DOM} electricidad (2)
> TERM activar
> Reference Aérospatiale, Diccionario. aeroespacial, Paris, 1984; José Velasco, Madrid, 1991
> Note {DOM} electricidad (3)
> TERM _*disparar *_
> Reference Aérospatiale, Diccionario. aeroespacial, Paris, 1984; José Velasco, Madrid, 1991
> Note {DOM} electricidad (4)
> TERM _*abrir*_
> Reference José Velasco, Madrid, 1991
> Note {DOM} disyuntor; electricidad
> 
> (FUENTE: EURODICAUTOM)


 
Contacto de alarma y disparo: Alarm and Trip contact (output)

En general se refiere a los contactos auxiliares de un dispositivo que dan alarma y disparo al sistema de control

Parar el sistema de control... es un Alarm and Trip contact (input)


----------



## TSUIMA

Hi Abeltio
Gracias también en este tópico, además por la explicación descriptiva.

Saludos,


----------



## TSUIMA

Hi Psicutrinius,
Oops, sorry, I DID take the word "trip" as the appropriate translation for disparo in this context and used it, but FORGOT to thank U.  
Pero mas vale tarde que nunca.  Así que GRACIAS PSI.

Tsuima


----------



## Peter P

Hi Psicutrinius,

Después de su explicación me percato de haber errado, se habla de término eléctrico, no mecánico.  Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, es trip.

Ah, y gracias por la exposición en tu hilo, muy útil para mi tambien.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## jaguar6

Hello tsuima en el ámbito eléctrico y de protecciones disparo es "trip". 
By.


----------

